# Nach dem Laden der Seite einen JS in einem I-Frame ausführen



## GXP (5. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

bin neu in der Java Programmsprache.. und in diesem Forum.


Für ein Projekt soll nach dem Laden einer Seite ein Java Script gestatet werden (auf der Hauptseite), welchen in einem I-Frame durchgeführt werden soll.

Mit HTML (und PHP) kenn ich mit schon gut aus.
Ich weiß also, dass man mit "<body onload" arbeiten muss. Wie muss ich nun allerdings vorfahren, wenn der I-Frame z.B. "test" heißt und der Script, der ausgeführt werden soll heißt z.B. "javascript:document.click.submit".


Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke im Vorraus 

Gruß
GXP


----------



## The_S (5. Jul 2006)

java != java script


----------



## GXP (5. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java != java script



Sprich:

Mir kann niemand helfen...?


----------



## The_S (5. Jul 2006)

vielleicht, wenn sich jemand zufällig damit auskennt. Ein Mod wird deinen Beitrag sicherlich gleich in das unterforum (Für Verirrte) verschieben. Vielleicht hat ja wer Ahnung


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Jul 2006)

...oder dich selbst nach einem Java_Script_-Forum auf die Suche machen.


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Jul 2006)

Hm? Also wenn du das onload und den Javascript befehl verknüpfen willst:
<body onLoad="document.click.submit()">

*verschoben in JS*

_Edit: ach ja, @Zilli, @Leroy: Eure Beiträge waren irgendwie recht unkonstruktiv..._


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Jul 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _ach ja, @Zilli, @Leroy: Eure Beiträge waren irgendwie recht unkonstruktiv..._


 :shock: 
Entschuldige bitte, aber wo ist es denn _unkonstruktiv, _jemanden, der eine
JavaScript-Frage hatte und nicht wußte, daß Java mit JavaScript nichts zu 
tun hat, darauf hinzuweisen, ein JavaScript-Forum zu suchen.

Dort, wo sich ausschließlich JavaScript-Experten 'rumtreiben,
wird ihm bestimmt wesentlich schneller geholfen werden, als in diesem
Forum in der _Verirrten-Ecke_


----------

